# cannot read table of mounted file system

## costaverde

Witam,

Jako że jestem nowym użytkownikiem gentoo na samym starcie napotkałem problemy, po instalacji zgodnie z handbookiem przyszedl czas na reset, system laduje wszystkie urzadzenia i od razu przechodzi do loginu( tzn brak ladowania systemu plikow, zainstalowanego vixie-cron czy tez sysloga jesli sie nie myle to powinno byc syslog-ng [ok] itp tak jakby w ogole dysku nie widzial)mimo to system startuje i mam podglad do plikow ale bez możliwosci zapisu

Czym to moze byc spowodowane? blad przy konfiguracji kernela?

Grub:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

```

fstab:

```
/dev/sda1         /boot    ext4 noauto noatime 1 2

/dev/sda3         /          ext4 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda2         none    swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda5        /home   ext4  noatime 1 2

/dev/sda6        /var      ext4  noatime 1 2
```

czytałem rowniez ze to powinno pomoc : grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab spod rescu cd ale jednak po resecie dalej mam ten sam problem

bardzo prosze o pomoc 

Z gory dziekuje

----------

## Oniryczny

włączyłeś obsługę ext4 ?

----------

## SlashBeast

cat /proc/mounts dziala?

----------

